# Raiser/Vehicle Inspection Form



## The LAwnmower

Anybody who has been driving awhile did they ask you go get the Raiser/Vehicle inspection form? I've been driving since Nov 2013. My account got waitlisted and now they tell me I have to get the inspection forms. I thought the older drivers didn't have to complete that???


----------



## remy

Everyone has to do it. This is done yearly I believe?


----------



## Joanne

I just did it a few weeks ago. Went to Wheel Works.


----------



## Walkersm

yea that was one of the CPUC directives they have to be compliant on. They are not going to bend on that one.

http://uberwest.weebly.com/vehicle-inspection.html


----------



## Sancho737

Can't I just use the recommendation from my Lyft mentor?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03

The LAwnmower said:


> Anybody who has been driving awhile did they ask you go get the Raiser/Vehicle inspection form? I've been driving since Nov 2013. My account got waitlisted and now they tell me I have to get the inspection forms. I thought the older drivers didn't have to complete that???


I got a tear in the sidewall of my tire on Monday , left it at the dealer to get fixed on Tuesday, Since the dealer was going to be keeping my car overnight while they ordered the tire from the warehouse, I explained to them that I needed the vehicle inspected (for UBER) and I gave them the form to record their findings onto, and they agreed to do it for FREE... (Well, it wasn't truly free, I had to buy a new tire for my car, so I guess you could say it was _included_)

and Monday night I was deactivated for having not turned in the vehicle inspection form. I submitted the form Monday night and was reactivated Tuesday morning...

Every driver is being forced at some point to get the inspection done, it can be done at pretty much any certified service station, and the receipt is a copy of your receipt stating that you had the work done somewhere and that you didn't just fraudulently fill out the form yourself.


----------



## UberGirl

What if they say you have to do something based on the inspection results, will you have to do it again after you do the fixes? Will they deactivate you in the meantime?


----------



## LAuberX

example:
If garage #1 says they will need to replace the front brake pads because they are at 20%, And you approve that work and they do it, then they will fill out the inspection form to show they are now at 100%, you should not have to pay the garage twice IF they do the work on the first visit.

If you drive away with an inspection that says "fail" because of some item they say needs attention, and you disagree or can't afford for them to fix it right then and there you MAY have to pay again, up to the shop..

You can just go to a different garage and pay another $20.00 for a 2nd opinion if you think you need one. On a good day we gross $30.00 per hour, Mechanics in Los Angeles charge $100+ per hour, so proper maintenance takes a bite!

YOU send the completed inspection and receipt to Uber, so you are not deactivated unless you send them a failed inspection!


----------



## UberGirl

Went to the car nerds and passed. They were great and fast.


----------

